# test



## Jank (Mar 8, 2007)

ererereeeer


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2007)

Bit on the large side for a sig but a nice pic all the same.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 8, 2007)

Yea, the pic is too large... Crop it some more and resize and ur there... Nice pic...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2007)

Until my computer crashed, I collected all sorts of oil, water color, pencil and computer art. That's a keeper and just reminds me of how PISSED OFF I AM!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 13, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Until my computer crashed, I collected all sorts of oil, water color, pencil and computer art. That's a keeper and just reminds me of how PISSED OFF I AM!!!



I know exactly what you are talking about, main reason why I make backup's of every thing I have. I lost so much data when my computer crashed last year.


----------

